# Repair to hairline cracks in shower & toilet floor



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I posted this question last week but it seemed to get lost and I cant find it.

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to repair hairline crack in the shower and toilet plastic floor, there not leaking yet but I would like to do something about it before they do.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Andy

Have a search - there have been several threads on this topic.

Judging from the comments of others, I think if it were me I would take it to a good GRP repairer and get him to skin over the whole floor area with a layer or two of fibreglass matting. He should be able to give it a "professional" finish with some gel coat, and you would have a brick outhouse job then!

Seems a bit drastic, but if yours is one of those with an inherent flex, only a belt and braces job is likely to offer a long term fix.

Just my opinion - I've not had the problem myself.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess your post got lost when the site was offline last week.

These guys get a good write up: http://www.walkdengroup.co.uk/?section=Leisure&page=276

As do Branfibre: http://www.branfibre.co.uk/

I have had the same problem three times and find Sikaflex does a good short term repair but does not look very tidy, Alan.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried >these people<?
peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You are a bit late with the advice Peedee.

He hasn't posted since starting this thread, and didn't renew his membership. :wink: Last Visited: 14-04-12, 15:25. He has departed this forum I think.

Good suggestion for others with similar problems though.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just thought I would round it off.  

peedee


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone know these guys? http://www.pssshowers.co.uk/Index.htm

I will be near Lincoln next month and need a mobile repair service to fix a crack found one of our shower outlets.

Thanks, Alan.

Or these guys http://www.neilthecaravanmedic.co.uk/Contact.aspx


----------

